# Problem



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Today I turned a little bowl from a piece of dry white cedar. It came out real nice. There was a knot in the side which looked good and the grain around it was nice. 
About 5 hours later, a small crack appeared from the knot down to the bottom.
I have had this happen on other woods which were more moist and I have filled the cracks with tinted crack filler but I would like to use something less brittle to hold it together . 
Suggestions will be thankfully received.
Mo.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Maurice what I use is 5 minute epoxy mixed with sanding dust to fill the crack. It works pretty well for me. I have at times and still do use CA. I fill the crack with sanding dust and then use CA. I will usually use a jam chuck with the tailstock brought up with a block of wood so I don't poke a hole in the bottom then sand the piece. Hope this makes sense. I am attaching a cherry bowl that cracked on me. I used the first method using epoxy with sanding dust. It is still good today and I did that over a year ago.

One other thing I do for small cracks or hairline cracks is to mix 5 minute epoxy with Denatured alcohol. I mix it till it is the consistancy of milk. I will paint it on and let it soak in good. I just keep painting it on till it won't take anymore. I let it set for 24 hrs even though it says 5 min so it will be dry deep in the wood. I then finish turning and put on my finish. I call this my epoxy cocktail.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Kristin D said:


> Any chance you can pull the crack back together using a large hose clamp on the base after padding it with leather or the like? Might be able to glue the crack that way and do some massaging to hide it.
> 
> 
> Kristin


Thank you Kristin, I'll give it a try. It's a narrow crack so it may work.
I tried that once on a bigger crack but the crack was too wide.
Mo. :sold:


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the help Bernie. I got some two part epoxy from Lee Valley some time ago but it smelled so awful I couldn't use it Maybe the 5 minute kind will be better.
Pardon my ignorance but could you tell me what CA is please, I've seen it mentioned many times. I'm using Weldbond for glue just now but for cracks, it's a bit thick.
Cheers.
Mo.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Kristin beat me to it. I use the the thin like water stuff most of the time. Medium thick and thick can fill cracks fine but I like to fill my cracks with sanding dust and pack it in pretty good then give it a good shot of thin. It makes the joint pretty strong. I don't feel med thick or thick make the joint as strong. Just my $1.298.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep and it keeps going up everyday.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you Kristin, and for Bernie...$1.298 is a bargain, I'll take it!
Mo.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's nice to see that you also use Weldbond Maurice.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi There,
When a crack develops on any of mine, depending on how big I have filled it with epoxy resin mixed with coal dust or brass fileings and the look great.
Cheers
Pete


----------

